# Blue Crayfish molting



## ladyblue (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello All,
I am new to the site and have a question about my blue crayfish. He is in a 90 gallon tank, he shares a home with a red crayfish (they dont mind eachother), 2 iridecent sharks, 3 rainbow sharks, an eel, a pleco and a catfish. I have had him for almost six months now and he has molted twice already with no problems and is growing big. However the last time he molted my boyfriend found him on the outside of his hidey hole, he dwells under a bunch or rocks most of the time, and he was upside down, naked, no shell and missing both big claws and some legs. It looked as if when trying to molt he pulled himself apart. My boyfriend took him out and placed him into a diffrent tank, but didnt take his old shell with him. Now he is back in the big tank but is showing odd behavior. usally he hides, now hes crawling all over the tank and on his side he looks to be growing two legs but they are red and fuzzy looking. Is he going to be ok? I know they need to eat their shells for the calcium, and we got him special pelletts with extra calcium in them but im worried. Can I do anything else for him?
Thanks


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

when he is molting your catfish may have attacked him...they are weak at that point and can be damaged. try putting him in a seperate tank till he is in better shape.


----------



## ladyblue (Feb 28, 2011)

thanks, I think that is the best thing. All the inhabitants of the tank get along but the cat fish is kinda crazy, he just pushes everyone around. And I think he is the one who ate big blues shell.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

yeah i belong to a forum for blue crayfish as well and they suggest moving the cray to a seperate tank for a week after molting just to make sure no one picks on him while he recovers from the molting....they have tons of info on their site. Bluecrayfish.com


----------

